Ask HN: People who went from entrepreneur to employee? Why? Was it good or bad? - superasn
======
rman666
I went from entrepreneur to employee. Why? Because we ran out of money and had
to shut down our startup. Good or Bad? Neither, it just is. I’d rather still
be an entrepreneur, but being an employee is paying the bills right now.

